

You Know You're In Design Hell When You See... - alifaziz
http://catb.org/~esr/html-hell.html

======
mcknz
Welcome to 1996...

------
SlowOnTheUptake
FTA: "menus made entirely from image maps"

~~~
km3k
I liked the line below that: "lots of people use text-only browsers like
lynx". Maybe for small values of "lots".

